# Try-Me button connectors



## exascale (Jan 3, 2018)

The invention of the Try-Me button on Halloween props is a tremendous benefit given by manufactures un-intentionally to the home haunter. Since Try-Me buttons are external buttons connected to a hidden plug that is meant to be removed by the end user, they leave us a nice little wire that can be snipped right before the button giving us a pair of conductors that can be connected to a relay or other device to trigger the prop. But what if your Try-Me button is missing, lost, etc.? Since they don't sell replacement Try-Me buttons, all you have on many props is a small connector that is not really usable without the right mating jack. A few of my props faced this dilemma, and rather than taking them apart to solder a wire to the Try-Me terminals, I decided to track down the appropriate connectors.

For props that do not have a standard 1/8" mono jack connection, the vast majority use what are known as JST (Japan Solderless Terminal) connectors. You can read all about them here if you want:



Common JST Connector Types – Matt's Tech Pages



In surveying my props with JST connectors, I determined that there were two different sizes being used:

1. JST PH - 2.0mm pitch between pins (mini-micro)
2. JST XH - 2.5mm pitch between pins

If you search for 'JST PH' or 'JST XH' on ebay, you should be able to find many available for sale. I got some for around $1.50 each with free shipping:










Mini Micro JST 2.0 PH 2-Pin Connector plug with Wires Cables 100mm or 4 inch | eBay


(JST XH 2.0 mm. 1) 2 Pin Male Connector Plug WITH LEADS. 1) 2 Pin Female Connector Plug END. once plugged in to board they can Still be used just wires are inverted. Positive (red) and Negative (black) wires are inverted with respect to the standard for batteries.



www.ebay.com













JST XH 2.5 2 Pin Battery Connector Plug Female & Male with 4.5 inch Leads 120mm | eBay


(JST XH 2.5. 1) 2 Pin Male Connector Plug WITH LEADS. 1) 2 Pin Female Connector Plug END. 2 Pin Male Connector with Female END Included. Plug Connector Material:Plastic. Double Check your plug size before purchasing.



www.ebay.com














*JST-PH*:









*JST-XH*:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, exa - very useful information.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the footwork.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

This is great! I am sure there are numerous haunters out there that have been wishing for this information to come along. Nice job.


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

Great info! Those connectors are great to have in the tinkering arsenal.
I did a little write-up on using an LED to trigger the ones with a light sensor here:


LED Remote Prop Trigger |



Thanks, Mike


----------

